# The cheapest, most perfect book stand!



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone posted a picture of this (thanks!) on KindleBoards, and I checked into it. I was looking for something lightweight that folds fairly flat, and this seemed to be what I needed.

http://www.gibsonholders.com/2-Wire-Display-Stands/c23/p35/2A-Wire-Display-Stand/product_info.html?osCsid=79e70f162af6bcf97ccd7717cb003426

I bought 3 of the 2As, at $2.05 each, and something like $7 for shipping. The company (Gibson Holders) has great customer communication and fast shipping. This is without question the best holder for the Kindle I have found!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

The cheapest, most perfect Kindle stand:


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The cheapest, most perfect Kindle stand:


And with most orders, you get an extra for free!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The cheapest, most perfect Kindle stand:


I stand corrected.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks - I like it! Two hands are nice... but no hands is better sometimes.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Extremely brilliant find you've got there.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The cheapest, most perfect Kindle stand:


The most expensive Kindle stand on the planet. I placed an order for one of those. It came as a pair, attached to a perfect daughter. It cost several thousand dollars up front and by the time it was a full size Kindle holder had cost well above 6 figures left of the decimal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LDB said:


> The most expensive Kindle stand on the planet. I placed an order for one of those. It came as a pair, attached to a perfect daughter. It cost several thousand dollars up front and by the time it was a full size Kindle holder had cost well above 6 figures left of the decimal.


And she probably didn't want to stand in front of you holding her Kindle. She probably wanted to go out with her friends and had to go to school and do her homework. Which means that she was a highly inefficeint Kindle stand.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

You can usually find the wire display stands at craft stores. Saves on the shipping.

I also had one of the more expensive stands that I nurtured from miniature to functional size and by the time it was ready for use - he joined the Army and shipped out!


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Heyyyy! I've been using one of those for years!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone asked me about my stand on another thread, started to post this there & then thought better of it & found a related thread. Odd behavior for me, perhaps I should go find a thermometer...

At any rate...I got mine at Michael's (or some other craft store) but found one like it on Amazon.



It's $3.25 on Amazon (plus shipping) and I'm pretty sure I paid less than that for mine, probably on sale. It worked great with my M-edge cover & would work great with a naked Kindle as well, but the Oberon weighs just enough more that it becomes a tad shaky when you turn the pages. I need to find one that's just a little bigger. Or I could just keep using a Yankee candle jar lid.  (Not the best choice for outside on the concrete deck, though...)


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

> The most expensive Kindle stand on the planet. I placed an order for one of those. It came as a pair, attached to a perfect daughter. It cost several thousand dollars up front and by the time it was a full size Kindle holder had cost well above 6 figures left of the decimal.


Oh dang ... I have three of those sets about the place. Surely I can get one of them to work. Hmmm, do you know the number for returns if they just don't work


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Oh dang ... I have three of those sets about the place. Surely I can get one of them to work. Hmmm, do you know the number for returns if they just don't work


My understanding is that each one is custom made, so there is a 'no returns' policy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That's what I have. I posted about it when I first got my Kindle. I love it and it cost me less than $2 with the Michael's crafts coupon in the Sunday paper...can prop the K at various angles...it's the best.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

lynninva said:


> My understanding is that each one is custom made, so there is a 'no returns' policy.


ROFL. Dang.

EllenR


----------

